# Pope petitioned to bless DC Metro



## CHamilton (Sep 22, 2015)

Pope petitioned to bless DC Metro




> Pope Francis is being petitioned to bless the Washington, D.C. Metrorail subway system during his visit to the nation's capital.
> The petition, launched on the website Change.org, asks the pope to bless the D.C. Metro system "so it actually works."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 22, 2015)

They need all the help they can get!


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 22, 2015)

Photo I took there a couple weeks ago. Look how frequent the service is to the destination of "No Passenger" -- two trains in a minute!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah, it would pretty much take a miracle for Metro to work.

Yesterday portions of the Orange, Silver and Blue lines had a service suspension due to a fire at a power substation, today it is portions of the Yellow and Green lines that have a service suspension due to a power loss. Maybe a higher power can help!

As I said recently in a different thread, riding Metro is like shooting craps!


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 23, 2015)

Must have worked.

Metro says traffic light for Pope's first morning in DC


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 23, 2015)

There must of been a lot of folks hailing Mary!

Mary the cab driver, Mary the bus driver, Mary the Uber driver, Mary the Lyft driver...


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 23, 2015)

As someone who has been through the curse of using WMATA multiple times, I wholeheartedly agree with this petition.

If this does not work, next can someone try exorcism please?


----------



## neroden (Sep 24, 2015)

Riiiiiight.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 24, 2015)

"I cast you out! Unclean Spirit!"

An exorcism would be a great idea, but Georgetown's leaders at the time Metro was being planned snubbed and chafed at the idea of a Metro stop anywhere near Georgetown, because they claimed it would bring in too many of the 'great unwashed' (read people of color). The elitists and bigots prevailed, and thus there is no stop in Georgetown. As a result there is no place for *Father Merrin *to perform an exorcism. 

Although Georgetown now regrets their opposition to a stop, obviously Metro's woes can be traced to the community leaders of Georgetown at the time and Metro was therefore ultimately cursed and possessed from the start! :giggle:


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 25, 2015)

Pope Francis Lays Hands On Ailing U.S. Infrastructure

It's The Onion, but I wish...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 25, 2015)

Sometimes the accuracy of The Onion's pungent, biting sarcasm makes me cry! -_-

BTW - I really enjoyed the "What do you think?" piece one can find when one scrolls down from the article. It does such a nice job of capturing the 'friendly openness' of some east coast megalopolites!


----------

